

Show HN: Convert your LinkedIn profile to a PDF resume - Paul_Dessert

I hate writing resumes. It&#x27;s a chore. There is very little creativity involved in most cases. So, why not make it easier?<p>Either convert your LinkedIn profile or manually enter the data. Either way, you&#x27;ll have multiple themes to choose from.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback (good or bad, you won&#x27;t hurt my feelings) ;). It&#x27;s still in beta, so I&#x27;m sure there are a few bugs.<p>www.resumebeacon.com
======
gnurag
I like the layout of final PDFs, well designed. I have a few suggestions.

1\. After importing data from LinkedIN, it only picked up the current job. I
expected it to import my previous jobs too.

2\. My connections have endorsed me for ~35 tech buzzwords. When I include all
of them, the buzzwords spill over to 9 pages with 1 buzzword per page.

3\. If I keep Education or Employment section completely empty, then don't
include that section in the PDF.

4\. In the Employment section, it would be awesome if you could include a
small description of the linked company.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it!

1\. That's strange. I just tested it and it picks up my past jobs. I'll look
into it more.

2\. I've seen this bug in the past and thought I fixed it. I guess not. Damn
HTML to PDF conversions. ;)

3\. True. I do need to add more checks

4\. Good idea. I'll think about adding that.

~~~
gnurag
You're welcome Paul. For #1, see if you can look up my profile in the
datastore. My LinkedIN and HN handles are similar.

------
foldor
I like it. One minor bug I noticed. It grabbed the info for my current
employer, and placed the end date as the Unix Epoch time of 1970-01-01.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Thanks for checking it out and thanks for the bug report. I'll get that fixed.

------
omarq
i like the idea but you didn't take into consideration other countries, for
example i worked in Jordan and Saudi Arabia i can't fill it anywhere in your
form.

wish you all the luck

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Yeah, multi-country support is on my to-do list. I wanted to start here in the
U.S. then add to it as needed.

Thanks for taking a look!

------
edoceo
Checkout [http://ars.io/](http://ars.io/) \- it does this and incorporates
many more profiles as well as LinkedIn.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
It doesn't do anything. There is a pretty basic landing page with some random
footer links, but nothing else. Am I missing something?

~~~
edoceo
Sorry, our landing page was broken, it's been updated.

------
mjhea0
clickable - [http://www.resumebeacon.com](http://www.resumebeacon.com)

